# USC admits fall 16 stats



## LilyMunster (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am going to apply to usc for fall 2017(unless they have spring admissions for 2017; do they?). Anyway, if you were admitted to their mfa in writing for film/tv would you share your stats? Your gpa, etc. My gpa is a 3.48 and I just want to know if I have a chance. I was already rejected from ucla and lmu for fall 2016. However, when I submitted my transcripts my gpa was much lower(3.0). 

Thanks.
Marie


----------



## panda (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't get hung up on GPA. Writing samples, life experiences, recommendations, etc. are all infinitely more telling of a person. GPA tells a committee whether you can reasonably keep up with the demanding workload of a program. 

I'm certain you weren't rejected from schools last year because of your >3.0 GPA, so use your time to think more critically about the other portions of your application and how those should be improved. Hundreds of people from across the world are applying for a limited number of spots - why should they pick you? What unique perspectives do you bring to the table? What do your accomplishments say about you as a driven, passionate, creative individual? How are the stories you tell uniquely yours? 

GPA is fodder in comparison.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2016)

panda said:


> Don't get hung up on GPA. Writing samples, life experiences, recommendations, etc. are all infinitely more telling of a person. GPA tells a committee whether you can reasonably keep up with the demanding workload of a program.



FYI @iYaro got admitted to UCLA screenwriting with a 2.8 according to the update on the Google doc.



> Admitted under probation for the 1st quarter. Strong writing samples and a solid interview helped me get accepted. 2.8GPA


----------



## Kira (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey Marie!

According to this page, there is no Spring admission for MFA in Screenwriting program. I agree with panda- your GPA is only a small part of your application. I would focus on your writing samples and creative essay/short story. Although this is for undergrad, some of this advice still applies to us. Good luck!


----------

